# Am I forgetting anything? New dog



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I am going to pick up a 5YO dog in a couple weeks from across state lines. The day after I'll be taking him to my vet to finish up his OFA health testing paperwork, a brucellosis test, a general physical, and microchipped. 

If you were picking up a new dog is there any other vet related stuff you'd like done?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a given.. but, I like to ask for the current vet records (all of it), and contact for the dogs current vet, if its already not in the records.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had spine x-rays and a full blown blood panel done


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Wouldn't you clear up OFA and spine X-rays before you bought the dog? Have you seen it?

Sorry to be so negative but a dog of 5 years usually has one hell of a history, good or bad!


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Wouldn't you clear up OFA and spine X-rays before you bought the dog? Have you seen it?
> 
> Sorry to be so negative but a dog of 5 years usually has one hell of a history, good or bad!


I've seen the dog (2 years ago), seen pictures, seen a video taken this summer. Generally speaking this breed doesn't get OFAed by breeders even though there is a CHIC program with *almost* universally low participation so if I want a dog health tested (which I do require it of my own dogs) I have to do it myself. I will get his vet records with this. 

I still have the option of walking away if something is hinky but I don't foresee a problem at this point. If stuff comes back bad at the vet I'll cross that bridge when I get to it but unfortunately I'd have to do that with any dog I'd pick up.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

How social is this dog? Generally when I get a new adult dog, going to the vet the very next day isn't the first thing I do, not unless the dog is just a super social/friendly type. 

If you are going to be doing the OFA stuff, I'd just go for a full x-ray workup, have them do hips/elbows, spine, shoulders, everything. And I agree with whoever said a blood panel. May as well do it all if you are going to do it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

For a pre-purchase exam, I recommend a full physical exam, hips/elbow radiographs for OFA/PennHip, eyes for CERF (if you have a veterinary ophthalmologist nearby), fecal and heartworm/tickborne disease SNAP test as minimum. Full blood panel (CBC/chemistry/urinalysis) and additional radiographs are not a bad idea too. Even if the blood work doesn't specifically tell you anything, it's super helpful to have baseline blood work in his file for later if he does get sick. 

Depending on the breed, there are some other things I'd absolutely test for beyond the above:

Dobes, Rottweilers, Boxers: a cardiac exam for OFA
German shepherds, corgis: degenerative myelopathy screening for OFA


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

What are you buying the dog for ?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> How social is this dog? Generally when I get a new adult dog, going to the vet the very next day isn't the first thing I do, not unless the dog is just a super social/friendly type.
> 
> If you are going to be doing the OFA stuff, I'd just go for a full x-ray workup, have them do hips/elbows, spine, shoulders, everything. And I agree with whoever said a blood panel. May as well do it all if you are going to do it.


I am expecting a pretty friendly dog. I think you're right on the whole blood panel unless I have the results of one in his file from recently. Might as well while they're drawing blood anyways for a brucellosis test. No X rays are required for the breed's recommended testing - patellas - cardiac - cerf but I will very likely have him X rayed for good measure when I have him in for a dental cleaning.

He's a purchase as a potential stud and to be a house pet, maybe more depending on where his drives are. Say hello James...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Is he a Mal x GSD cross?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> For a pre-purchase exam, I recommend a full physical exam, hips/elbow radiographs for OFA/PennHip, eyes for CERF (if you have a veterinary ophthalmologist nearby), fecal and heartworm/tickborne disease SNAP test as minimum. Full blood panel (CBC/chemistry/urinalysis) and additional radiographs are not a bad idea too. Even if the blood work doesn't specifically tell you anything, it's super helpful to have baseline blood work in his file for later if he does get sick.


Oh good call on the fecal and snap tests. I forget about HW sometimes because it's not here but I could totally see him going through HW+ areas since he was shown often.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Is he a Mal x GSD cross?


He's the panda color.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, not quite what I was expecting... :lol: Get those patellas and eyes looked at for certain. I've heard them called the border collie of the toy breeds and that they can do really well in agility or even flyball.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, not quite what I was expecting... :lol: Get those patellas and eyes looked at for certain. I've heard them called the border collie of the toy breeds and that they can do really well in agility or even flyball.


They are spaniels... through and through. Really they can do just about anything, the balance of temperament, learning ability, and mobility seems to suit them well.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

dental "conformation" and all four patellas (sp?) !!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am aware of dogs (and humans for that matter) having two knee caps or patellas. Where are the other two located?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I am aware of dogs (and humans for that matter) having two knee caps or patellas. *Where are the other two located?*


I don't know either!

http://pequenograndecao.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/patella.jpg


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know either!
> 
> http://pequenograndecao.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/patella.jpg


I'll be sure to ask my vet. ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Melissa Thom said:


> I am expecting a pretty friendly dog. I think you're right on the whole blood panel unless I have the results of one in his file from recently. Might as well while they're drawing blood anyways for a brucellosis test. No X rays are required for the breed's recommended testing - patellas - cardiac - cerf but I will very likely have him X rayed for good measure when I have him in for a dental cleaning.
> 
> He's a purchase as a potential stud and to be a house pet, maybe more depending on where his drives are. Say hello James...



Only toy breed ranked in the top ten as to trainability. Smarter then the average bear! :wink:
Cool little dogs!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

They've also been known to herd sheep.

T


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> They've also been known to herd sheep.
> T


Yep, or hopefully some ducks soon in the case of my girls. Mine certainly aren't spoiled, I make sure it's a spartan life around here. 










In all seriousness I've looked a long time for another dog to add to my home but kept falling into stumbling blocks. I'm watching the ducks get in their row and it appears good with some minor details to be worked out.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll admit it, I am completely in the dark here as to this dog's breed. What is it? Mention has been of Spaniels but the only tiny Spaniel I know of is the King Charles Spaniel and they couldn't even protect King Charles.

Please enlighten me - btw Melissa forget my remarks about a 5 year old dog having a lot of history!

These dogs will live to 20 if the sheep don't tread on them ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Papillion right? So I dont have to feel guilty that even thought I am a gsd gal through and through, I really want a papillion????? Something about them I have always liked.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The first thing I thought of when i saw those butterfly ears was Papillon but then there was talk of Spaniel. Why the mystery??


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> The first thing I thought of when i saw those butterfly ears was Papillon but then there was talk of Spaniel. Why the mystery??


Papillons are spaniels. They were/are known as continental toy spaniels currently and dwarf spaniels, and squirrel spaniels in their history. The standing ears is thought to have come from a influx of pom later in their history although the drop earred version is still around and crops up in the same litters as the standing earred version and vice versa.


----------

